# Does leaving the game disc in the PS2 do any damage?



## truthseeker

Will it damage my game or the PS2 if I leave the game disk in the PS2 as I turn it off.

The reason is that I am playing the same game, and it will last me for weeks playing this same game. Can I leave the game disc in the Ps2? Or will leaving the game disc in the Ps2 damage the console in some way?


----------



## unbrokenmirror

yeh there a small chance it will blow from overheating only if the plug still on same with wii


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

If you turn it off, then no.


----------



## unbrokenmirror

yeh but i wouldnt keep the disk in


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

:smile: I do it all the time.


----------



## ebackhus

I leave games in my consoles all the time. Not once has it caused any problems for me or my games and systems.


----------



## laney487

yeah there is no problem with leaving disks in consoles while they are off.


----------



## truthseeker

unbrokenmirror said:


> yeh there a small chance it will blow from overheating only if the plug still on same with wii


Are you saying that if I leave the PS2 game disc on the PS2 console as I turn it off, there is a chance the disc and PS2 may blow up? LOL


----------



## truthseeker

I have another question.

When I finish playing a game, do I just press OPEN and take the disc out?

Or is there a better way?

And when I first go to play the PS2, do I press OPEN and insert game disc as the PS2 is OFF, and then press ON button?

Or do you guys do it a different way?


----------



## truthseeker

ebackhus said:


> I leave games in my consoles all the time. Not once has it caused any problems for me or my games and systems.


Sounds good. Ok.

By the way, I was playing a game last night and all of a sudden the PS2 started making a very loud noise from the spinning disc I assume.

But I quit the game, reloaded the saved game, and the noise stopped. But then when I quit again, and the game went to main menu, the loud noise came from the PS2 again. But as soon as I once again loaded a saved game, the noise stopped.

What causes this? Sounds like it's coming from the actual spinning of the game disc.

Is this normal to happen at times? It's a brand new PS2, only 1 week old.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

truthseeker said:


> I have another question.
> 
> When I finish playing a game, do I just press OPEN and take the disc out?
> 
> Or is there a better way?


Strictly speaking, you should reset it before opening it, but what you are doing won't do any harm (as long as the game is loading or something like that) 




truthseeker said:


> And when I first go to play the PS2, do I press OPEN and insert game disc as the PS2 is OFF, and then press ON button?
> 
> Or do you guys do it a different way?


I turn mine off using the switch on the back so when I go to play it, I flip the switch on the back, then press the eject button, which also resets it, place the disk in and push the tray in. 



> By the way, I was playing a game last night and all of a sudden the PS2 started making a very loud noise from the spinning disc I assume.
> 
> But I quit the game, reloaded the saved game, and the noise stopped. But then when I quit again, and the game went to main menu, the loud noise came from the PS2 again. But as soon as I once again loaded a saved game, the noise stopped.
> 
> What causes this? Sounds like it's coming from the actual spinning of the game disc.
> 
> Is this normal to happen at times? It's a brand new PS2, only 1 week old.


:laugh: Just answer the questions I asked in the PM and we'll see where that gets us.


----------



## truthseeker

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Strictly speaking, you should reset it before opening it, but what you are doing won't do any harm (as long as the game is loading or something like that)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I turn mine off using the switch on the back so when I go to play it, I flip the switch on the back, then press the eject button, which also resets it, place the disk in and push the tray in.
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: Just answer the questions I asked in the PM and we'll see where that gets us.



But if I reset the PS2 without pressing eject as the game is on, the PS2 will reset and start loading the game again.

So that is why I press eject button as I am in the game. Then take out disc and then press button for 2 seconds till the Ps2 turns off.

I do not have a button on back of my PS2. How come you do?

So how do you resest the ps2 without the ps2 game trying to load?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

truthseeker said:


> But if I reset the PS2 without pressing eject as the game is on, the PS2 will reset and start loading the game again.


There's a delay of about 2 seconds, which should be enough to get the disk out. 




truthseeker said:


> I do not have a button on back of my PS2. How come you do?


You must have the slimline ones. I've got the old fat boys. :grin:


----------



## unbrokenmirror

well if you leave your dick tray open and the console on it can damage it


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

:lol: I hope that's an honest typo


----------



## unbrokenmirror

it is true


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

:smile: I was talking about the 6th word. However what you're saying it true.


----------



## truthseeker

unbrokenmirror said:


> well if you leave your dick tray open and the console on it can damage it


I contacted PS2 support, and they said that the PS2 game disc, nor the PS2 console is damaged if you open the disc tray as the Ps2 is turned on!

Support actually explained to me that the PS2 is designed to do that.

So they said it's safe to press eject at anytime, (even if the disc spins as you open the tray) and it's safe to keep the game disc in the PS2 even if it's turned off. 

So you guys are giving false and misleading information.


----------



## ebackhus

It's never a problem to open the disc tray while the system is one or while a game is running. This is true with both the older PS2 and the newer SlimLine models. Since the technology is zero-contact there's no risk of damage to the media or the system itself.

Back in the age of CD-ROM based games you'd often have to open the disc tray just to keep playing a game.


----------



## truthseeker

ebackhus said:


> It's never a problem to open the disc tray while the system is one or while a game is running. This is true with both the older PS2 and the newer SlimLine models. Since the technology is zero-contact there's no risk of damage to the media or the system itself.
> 
> Back in the age of CD-ROM based games you'd often have to open the disc tray just to keep playing a game.


Yes thank you. Your comments are congruent with what the PS2 support guys told me on the phone.

In fact, the PS2 support guy laughed when I said that I was told by someone that it can damage the console or disc if the tray is open while the PS2 is on etc.

These other guys on this forum are simply giving false information. However, I do not believe they doing it on purpose to troll, it's just ignorance.


----------



## truthseeker

unbrokenmirror said:


> it is true


Actually, it's false and misleading.


----------



## truthseeker

Jack.Sparrow said:


> :smile: I was talking about the 6th word. However what you're saying it true.


Actually, what he is saying is misleading and totally false. I verified this with PS2 support and the guy literally laughed when I told him that 

He said there is zero chance of damage opening tray etc if the Ps2 is ON or OFF.

And he said we are safe to keep a game disc in the ps2 as long as you want, even if the ps2 is turned off.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

:laugh: 

Misunderstandings. 

What I read from mirror's post was that the tray could be damaged if it's left open, which is true, but not in the sense that he's saying. I've 'damaged' CD tray's before by leaving them open, then either walking into them and stepping on them :laugh: (not intentionally) so if you leave it open, then have an 'accident', it could damage that tray. 

If you are accident free, then you could do what you want with the tray, or the game, and be sure that nothing back will happen.


----------



## ebackhus

Leaving a SlimLine open can be bad for the laser due to it being more susceptible to physical damage and dust accumulation.


----------



## truthseeker

ebackhus said:


> Leaving a SlimLine open can be bad for the laser due to it being more susceptible to physical damage and dust accumulation.


Ok, that is fair comment.

However, please note... The original topic was... Is it ok to open the tray as there is a game running in the console.

The initial topic was never leaving the tray open all the time... Why would a person need to do that anyway if they have a tray to close?


----------



## unbrokenmirror

:yltype:


unbrokenmirror said:


> well if you leave your dick tray open and the console on it can damage it


yep it is i mean disk sorry i always do this i need to check my words befor i post:laugh::grin:


----------



## ebackhus

truthseeker said:


> Ok, that is fair comment.
> 
> However, please note... The original topic was... Is it ok to open the tray as there is a game running in the console.
> 
> The initial topic was never leaving the tray open all the time... Why would a person need to do that anyway if they have a tray to close?


The answer to whether or not you can open the tray while a game is being played is "yes."


----------

